# Egidius Kwartet vs Boston Church of the Advent choir = exequo both gold medailists?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These ensembles covers the renaissance era, and musician of Charles V King of Spain married to Queen of Portugal (thus said if my memory doesn't falter and I did not sink history classes) which is not bad at all not just tis,i did not hear all there releases quite well, state of the arts polyphony the other one Boston Church for the Advent Choir just as perfect and enjoyable, that not all they have plenty of interesting title Crécquillon two volumes of choral works this mean two albums, wild guess for yah have both,but you probably thought so hmm hmm, but this you would probably figure out common he not the deprofondis for nothing hey, that not all I have there Pierre de Manchicourt albums and dramatic drum rolls, strap on tight lock safety belt if not sure ask for a sanity chair, are you ready? ...I like teasing you' all to death, sorry perhaps I'm a sadist a ''timzy wimzy'' bit, let's says,a wonderful Guillaume Dufay Missa, buy them all,a salvation for your souls is waiting peacefully pointing toward yours : angel: and please don't be a source of disappointment for deprofundis please newbies in renaissance get to work start whit this post,take note here right now, do you're homework now! or sink your exam of a super ensemble well worth checking out, miserably & pathetically  

Let me dissect the other species in the depth, shall I for you' all, assistant surgent in the room scalpel please, Egidius Kwartet come here, don't worries I'm a trained professional

Let's talk of my latest re-discover ensemble Egidius, there another heck of a major force to reckon whit, they are adventurous bold daring approach perhaps more for obscure composers Gheerkin De hondt i.e and this compilation of Carlos V.

Now please will yah , don't make me yell of wright angry whit darn caps lock, you need everything these ensembles put out, did, and don't dare vs them, as I did there both Sacro-saint ensemble, glorious, triumphant, marvelous talented, very discipline & skill, very pretty voices on both side, if someone in record store, ask me as a Record store guy who's better,I would coward in the toilet and politely says can't you wait a second or buy them both you need all?

This is why I don't work in a record store this vs is a trillion, millions of dollars question ,so I ask a brainiac on T.C de James William Sydis of modern days talk classical credo renaissance franco-flemish whom is best,because I'm not qualified enough to say one better than the other only Edigius does more obscure repertoire but in reverse Boston Church does two volume of Crécquillon and has a fabulous Manchicourt album and a Dufay Missa + motets.

So I'm asking, who does the best job in the end? who do you prefer in the end, Deprofundis baffled and Flabbergast I really can't bash one over the other, nope I can't it would be cheapshoting foolishness and I don't wont to be art of this or the bad guy,,, so I declared ''fortait'' a draw

Please, Honorable Ladies & gentlemen, have a good night or day whatever this planet is round and take good care, remember music is food for the soul so buy everything these ensembles put out you cheap skate digital is rather cheap if you can't afford the CDs albums.

Thanks all for taking the time to read, the supporters, the loyal friends, my groupies & fanboys all over this planet.

So that it for now, hope you enjoy reading my post as much as I enjoy posting em,if I enlighten you please tell me, like a noob of renaissance looking for a decent place to start well check these out and level up, it's like taking an elevator in a Freemasonic pyramid of knowledge (lol) a mason would tell you, except liar's

:tiphat: sweet dreams folks deprofundis is knocking nails & struggling not to fall asleep, trying to do a worthy post, the end.


----------

